# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Pyetje mbi librin Gjurmët e Civilizimeve të Zhdukura

## Darius

Kjo teme eshte vetem per pyetje ne lidhje me librin *Gjurmet e Civilizimeve te Zhdukura.* 
Ne kete teme nuk marr persiper te bind asnje anetar per materialet qe permban libri. Arsyeja qe po e hap (sic veprova me Librin e Dulces) eshte per te dhene ndonje shpjegim mbi ndonje term, emer ose nocion apo ndonje paqartesi tjeter qe mund te dale gjate leximit. 
Dua te shtoj dicka qe me doli nga mendja gjate hyrjes qe bera ne temen ku po postoj librin. Disa here shkrimet mund te ndryshojne nga njeri tjetri persa i perket gjatesise. Arsyeja eshte qe dua te ruaj strukturen e tij dhe menyren sesi eshte copezuar ne kapituj nga autori. Shpesh fotot qe do ve zene nje vend te konsiderueshem dhe materiali i shkruar mund te jete me i paket. Pra eshte thjesht per efekt te origjinalitetit dhe asgje me shume.

Jeni te mirepritur per cdo pyetje brenda kuadrit te asaj qe sapo permenda.

----------


## GL_Branch

Darius shume teme e bukur...une ende nuk e lexova ne vazhdim do ta lexoj dhe sigurisht do kem pyetje...

FLM per temen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Eshte liber prej 500 faqesh. Jam i bindur qe do kesh pyetje.

Lexim te kendshem.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## santeknik

o lale e kujte autori eshte

----------


## Darius

Sergej ne fillim te temes *Gjurmet E Civilizimeve Te Zhdukura* ke emrin e autorit. Nuk e di nese e ke pare temen apo jo por eshte aty madje i permendur me shume se njehere. Autori eshte *Graham Hancock*.

----------


## Brari

darius..pse e mbillur tema mbi civilizimet e vjetra..

lexoje me sqaro e fshije kte postim ..

qe thua ti.. eshte thene kjo teza e "bumit" pra e ndryshimeve te menjihershme pothuajse nga hici .. (mendojme ne ashtu apo shkencetaret..) qe ndodhi ne egjyptin e lashte apo dhe ne ato monumentet madheshtore misterioze ne meksiko..etj.. dhe ne filmin qe eshte cfaqur ne shqiperi vite me pare.. vizitore nga kozmosi.. 

arkeologo historiano etnografet.. mendojne "sot-shem" kur hedhin hipoteza..  dhe skan faj per kete..
sa me psikopat apo i thelle te jete nje shkencetar aq me shume mund te shikoje gjerat jo nga "dylbia" e sotme por nga themeli ..pra mund ti afrohet se vertetes..

shum gjurme humbin.. e ca ngelen..

psh ne se egjyptianet e vjeter kan pas prodhuar bateri  elektrike ne poce balte.. sot nga ajo bateri ka mbetur pocja e thyer e baltes se pjekur.. kurse arzuallet e baterise me lengje e acidra e tjera tjera jan zhdukur nga mijra vitet..  e sot shkecetari mundet me ane te atij marifetit me izotopet e karbonit.. te gjeje moshen e poces.. pra tja qelloje se kur u poq pocja.. por ai fare tjesht mund te thote.. me kte poce pinin uje a mbanin vajin e ullirit fenikasit apo babilonasit.. apo leberit e aulones.. 
mirpo ndoshta e verteta eshte krejt tjeter..

menjifjale ato  ndryshimet e papritura.. ndoshta sjan te papritura por "shikimi yne " nuk shkon me larg a me thelle..
pra ne na kan mbetur sot guret e apolonise apo luksorit apo macu pickut e peruse.. e meksikes.. por do na jen avulluar per gjithmone te tjera fakte gjurme e objekte qe do na hapnin syte me pa te vertetat..

darius me pelqen interesimi yt per kto tema..

vazhdo e na informo  per te rejat nga keto shtigje te diturise..  qe te kuptojme sa do pak..  misteret e botes..

----------


## Darius

Brar tema per civilizimet e vjetra eshte e mbyllur pasi nuk eshte nje teme per diskutim por thjesht per informim. Eshte nje liber qe une po e perkthej per forumin dhe normalisht qe ska si te jete e hapur. Per pyetje ne lidhje me kete teme eshte hapur nje tjeter e titulluar Pyetje per librin Ne Gjurme te Cilivizimeve te Zhdukura.

Po e leviz temen qe ke hapur dhe mund te diskutojme ketu.

----------


## Brari

nelson mandejla.. i mencur qerrataji.. i propozoi vendeve te rajonit ..pra vendeve afrikane te jugut qe ti prishin kufijte.. sepse pengojne lirshmerine e levizjes se kafsheve e shpezeve e pse jo dhe te bimeve e drureve..
bota shtazore bimore ka tjeter histori zhvillimi qe ska asnje lidhje me formimin e shteteve te njerzve..
pra elefantet e xhirafat etjetj nuk njohin kufijte e okb-se po te natyres.. dhe bota keshtu duhet te behet..
dalim tek civilizimet e vjetra..
shum nga pengesat qe gjerat nuk ndricohen mire ne lidhje me civilizimet e vjetra jane dhe shtetet e sotme vete te cilat per arsye politike nacionaliste imperialiste e shoviniste.. i detyrojne studiusit te mbulojne ose keq interpretojne.. te dhenat arkeologjike gjuhesore apo etnografike.. duke i shmangur te vertetat e verteta e duke injektuar genjeshtra per hesap te politikes se sotme..

kufijte e sotem jan arrna qe nuk kan ekzistuar dikur..

----------


## Acid_Burn

Pershendetje Darius!

Se pari te uroj per punen e madhe qe ke bere ne forumin e shkences duke hapur tema shume interesante e sjelle artikuj fantastik. Po ashtu me lejo te te pergezoj per perkthimin e palodhur dhe kohen qe shpenzon qe ne te mundemi te lexojme ne shqip libra te tille si *Fingerprints of The Gods*. 

Nje gje nuk kam te qarte qe ne fillim. Piri Reis nuk eshte emer, por titull. Pir ne osmanllisht i thojne prijesit ne pergjithsi dhe Admiralit specifikisht. Reis ne osmanllisht dmth I Par, Kryetar sot perdoret edhe si President. Pra Piri Reis dmth Krye Admirali. Si e ka pasur emrin e tij ky Admiral?? Autori i librit ne versionin anglisht ashtu e permend? Me trego nese mundesh.


Falemnderit

----------


## DiGiTeX

Darius ne rradhe te pare kam mundesin te te pershendes seps je i vetmi ne ForumShqiptar qe ben te mundur mbajtjen e ketij nenforumi po ashtu dhe nenforumeve te tjera gjalle.
Je njeriu me me vlera dhe inteligjence te papare.

Suksese dhe ne detyren tende te re si Smod sepse skam pasur mundesi te te uroj kur ke qene online.

Respekte nga VISI !

----------


## Darius

> Pershendetje Darius!
> 
> Se pari te uroj per punen e madhe qe ke bere ne forumin e shkences duke hapur tema shume interesante e sjelle artikuj fantastik. Po ashtu me lejo te te pergezoj per perkthimin e palodhur dhe kohen qe shpenzon qe ne te mundemi te lexojme ne shqip libra te tille si *Fingerprints of The Gods*. 
> 
> Nje gje nuk kam te qarte qe ne fillim. Piri Reis nuk eshte emer, por titull. Pir ne osmanllisht i thojne prijesit ne pergjithsi dhe Admiralit specifikisht. Reis ne osmanllisht dmth I Par, Kryetar sot perdoret edhe si President. Pra Piri Reis dmth Krye Admirali. Si e ka pasur emrin e tij ky Admiral?? Autori i librit ne versionin anglisht ashtu e permend? Me trego nese mundesh.
> 
> 
> Falemnderit



Acid se pari faleminderit per pergezimet. 

Se dyti ne lidhje me emrin Piri Reis, harta e tij njihet boterisht me kete emer dhe nuk para permendet emri i plote. Dhe vete autori e permend emrin e tij ne njeren nga referencat ne fund te faqeve te librit dhe nuk e kam perfshire ne perkthim.
Emri i plote i admiralit turk eshte *Piri Ibn Haji Mehmed* ose *Ibn Hadji Muhammad*. Sipas materialit qe kam une shpjegohet qe Reis i thone admiralit ndersa per Piri nuk thuhet gje. Duke qene se skam asnje njohuri nga gjuha osmane dhe duke pare lidhjen llogjike qe del nga emri i tij, pra KryeAdmiral (pasi i tille ka qene) them qe perdorimi qe i behet ne anglisht eshte thjesht nje specifikim i fjales admiral duke lene te plote kete term ne gjuhen osmane. 

p.s. Visi faleminderit

----------


## thorgal

Pershendetje 

Darius une do te doja te bej nje pyetje 

A e dini se tashme eshte vertetuar  nga studiuesit qe pa dyshimin me te vogel  ajo harte nuk eshte gje tjeter pervec se nje permbledhje e disa hartave te Kristofor Kolombit qe jane perpunuar nga Piri Reis ne 1513 .   

Nje studim i tere eshte bere per kete ceshtje nga  Gregory C. McIntosh,     ne librin       "The tale of two admirals  "  



Mund te lexoni dicka edhe ketu   http://turkeyinmaps.com/piri.html

----------


## Darius

E kam bere te qarte qe ne fillim te kesaj teme qe nuk marr persiper te bind asnje anetar per materialet qe permban libri e megjithate po te pergjigjem.

E para ne liber nuk behet ndonje kompeticion se kush e beri harten i pari dhe burimet e kujt perdori. Dhe kjo eshte dicka shume e rendesishme. Edhe vete hartat ne te cilat Kolombi krijoi bindjen per nje rruge alternative per ne Indi (dhe aspak ideja per nje kontinent te ri) ishin bazuar ne burime shume me te vjetra. Plus qe me duket ate link qe me ke vene aty se ke lexuar me vemendje. Ketu ke nje fragment qe mbeshtet kete qe thashe:

*VI. (This section explains in what way this map was drawn). In this century there is no map like this map in anyone's possession. The hand of this poor man has drawn it and now it is constructed from about twenty charts and Mappae Mundi (these are charts drawn in the days of Alexander, Lord of the Two Horns, which show the inhabited quarter of the world; the Arabs name these charts Jaferiye), from eight Jaferiyes of that kind and one Arabic map of Hind, and from the maps just drawn by four Portuguese which show the countries of Hind, Sind and China geometrically drawn, and also from a map drawn by Colombo in the western region. By reducing all these maps to one scale this final form was arrived at. So that the present map is as correct and reliable for the Seven Seas as the maps of our own countries are considered correct and reliable by seamen.*

Pra flet qarte per burimet e perdorura. Fakti qe eshte bazuar dhe tek Kolombi nuk perben asnje cudi kur dihet boterisht qe edhe vete Kolombi pati fatin te haste ne harta te krijuara shume kohe para tij. 




> A e dini se tashme eshte vertetuar nga studiuesit qe pa dyshimin me te vogel ajo harte nuk eshte gje tjeter pervec se nje permbledhje e disa hartave te Kristofor Kolombit qe jane perpunuar nga Piri Reis ne 1513 .


Me kete fraze qe ke shkruar me tregon mua qe ose si ke lexuar fare dy kapitujt e pare te librit, ose i ke lexuar shume perciptaz dhe nuk ke kuptuar cfare eshte thene aty.

----------


## Baptist

Darius, di gje se sa dite hyjnore mendohet te perbejne 1 vit hyjnor?

----------


## Darius

Nqs me vit hyjnor ke paraysh Vitin e Madh atehere numri i diteve (viteve) eshte 25.920 qe eshte dhe numri i viteve ne nje cikel te plote precesional ose “Viti i Madh”.

Nese behet fjale per Vit Hyjnor ne kuptim me te mirefillte atehere sipas permbajtjes se shkrimeve te shenjta te njohura si Puranas ne Indi flitet per kater ‘epoka te tokes’ te quajtura Yugas te cilat sebashku thuhet se shtrihen ne 12.000 ‘vite hyjnore’. Kohezgjatja respektive e ketyre epokave ne ‘vite hyjnore’ eshte, Krita Yuga = 4800; Treta Yuga = 3600; Davpara Yuga = 2400; Kali Yuga = 1200.
Puranat po ashtu na thone se ‘*nje vit i njerezve te vdekshem eshte e barabarte me nje dite te perendive’*. Me tej, saktesisht sic thuhet ne mitin e Osiris ne zbulojme se numri i diteve ne nje vit i te dyja paleve, perendite dhe njerzit eshte vendosur ne menyre artificiale ne shifren 360, *pra nje vit i perendive eshte i parabarte me 360 vjet tek njerezit.*

----------


## Baptist

Lexova mbi yugat tek tema e Civilizimeve, dhe disa kalkulime bazuar ne Purajat qe 1 dite tokesore = 1 vit hyjnor. Sipas nje burimi qe deri tani nuk eshte provuar te kete gje te rreme, 1 dite hyjnore =2.74 vite tokesore. Si zor qe  paperputhshmeria rrjedh nga fakti qe raporti dite/vit hyjnor/dite/vit kokesor ka ndryshuar. Nga ana tjeter, absolutisht nuk mund te pergenjeshtroj vertesine e burimit te cilit i jam referuar, sikurse nuk shikoj edhe arsyen pse burimi qe ke cituar ti te jete i pasakte. Ku te jete problemi?!

Deshiroja te llogarisja me sa vite tokesore jane 12,000 vite hyjnore te barazvlefshem.

----------


## Darius

Sic e kam shkruar dhe tek libri 12.000 vitet hyjnore jane te barazvlefshme me 432.000 vite tokesore. Me ka mbetur ne mendje kjo shifer qe heren e pare qe kam lexuar librin e Hancock. Direkt mu kujtua Stitchin dhe kronika e tokes qe eshte tek tema per Nibirun. Pse shfaqet kaq shpesh kjo shifer dhe pse gjehet kaq shpesh neper mitet shume te lashta? 
Nuk eshte fjala per nje interpretim te Stitchin pasi kjo na vjen dhe qe nga Berossus dhe Stitchin thjesht sa e ka nderthurur ne studimet e tij. Ka dhe nje fakt tjeter shume interesant. Pervec atyre yugave eshte dhe nje qe quhet Tredha Yuga dhe qe i perket nje periudhe qe perputhet me 1.75 milion vjet me pare dhe sipas legjendes indiane Ramayana, ne ate kohe eshte ndertuar nje ure per te lidhur Indine me Sri Lanken (ngushtica Palk) nga Rama qe sipas indianeve ka qene misherimi i zotit ne Toke. Gjurmet e kesaj ure u zbuluan ne vitin 2002 nga nje Satelit i NASA-s dhe ska asnje dyshim qe eshte nje konstruksion i dores se njeriut. 
Ketu ka nje llogaritje paska te paqarte pasi Tredha Yuga i perket Epokes Treta e cila konsiderohet si me shume se 2 milion vjet. Dhe saktesisht Tredha Yuga eshte 1.750.000 vjet. Po me llogarine qe na paraqet Hancock kjo bie ne kundershtim. Ose pastaj ka nje lapsus ne paraqitjen e te dhenave dhe 12 mije vitet hyjnore duhet te perfshihen vetem tek Kali Yuga, perndryshe numrat nuk perputhen.  :konfuz:  

Tani shifra 2 milion ose 1.75 milion duket e frikshme por jo me e frikshme se Harta e Krijuesit te zbuluar ne Urale qe eshte datuar 120 milion vjet. Shume mistere ka...

----------


## alibaba

Çfarë do të thotë konkretisht precesion?

----------


## Darius

Ose eshte perseritja ciklike qe tek Indianet eshte tipike. E gjen dhe tek Vedat dhe mbas rileximit te pjeses se fundit them se numrat jane optimal dhe merren ne disa forma. Pra mund te perdoren dhe jane ne te dyja rastet te 'sakte'. Natyrisht po te kemi parasysh kete citimin e meposhtem:

*Si rezultat Kali Yuga me shifren 12.000 vjet per perendite rezulton te kete nje kohezgjatje prej 432.000 vjet njerezore. Nje Mahayuga ose Epoka e Madhe ( e perbere prej 12.000 vitesh hyjnore permban kater Yugat me te vogla) eshte e barazvlefshme me 4.320.000 vite njerezore. Nje mije Mahayuga (qe fomojne nje Kalpa ose Diten e Brahmas) shkon mbi 4.320.000.000 vite njerezore duke na dhene perseri shifrat per nje llogaritje bazike precesionale*.

Krameri (ne kohet moderne) ka qene i pari qe ka paraqitur shifren 432.000 qe i bie te jete i dyti mbas Berossus. Ndersa cuditerisht nga te tjeret kjo shifer eshte konsideruar letrare dhe figurative. Ndonese gjurmet i kane te forta qe nga Amerika Qendrore e Jugore dhe deri ne Afrike e me poshte. Madje ketu jane ne te qarta dhe gjurmet e minierave te uraniumit qe datojne... 250 mije vjet  :buzeqeshje:  I bie saktesisht me periudhen kur Enki u dergua per ne Abzu (qe meqe ra fjala greket pretendojne se e kane krijuar ata si fjale dmth abbysos dhe me pas perfundoi si abbys ne anglisht). Qe mos e zgjas shifrat kane kuptim shume te madh dhe sjane aspak te rastesishme. Vete shperndarja e tyre gjeografike po aq e madhe sa dhe legjendat per permbytjen te lene te kuptosh qe nuk jane as rastesi dhe as simbolike gjuhesore. 

Ketu mund te shkarkoni ne pdf ne liberth jashtezakonisht shume interesant qe eshte nje permbledhje e ketyre te dhenave madje ka dhe shume me teper qe Hancock nuk i ka perfshire ne librin e tij. Styx te sugjeroj ta lexosh se eshte shume interesant (megjithese jam i bindur qe me shume se gjysma e tyre ti i di). 

*Gods Of The New Millenium*

----------


## Darius

> Çfarë do të thotë konkretisht precesion?


Pllugu precesion (qe ne shqip mund ta quajme dhe si procesion) eshte tendenca ose prirja qe ka boshti i tokes te luhatet ne hapesire ne nje periudhe prej 25.920 vjetesh. Kjo eshte dhe permbyllja e kalimit ne 12 shenjat e zodiakut qiellor. 
Po te lexosh me vemendje shkrimin #57-60 tek tema Gjurmet e Civilizimeve te Zhdukura, do krijosh nje ide shume me te qarte pasi shpjegimi aty eshte i zgjeruar me shembuj te shumte si dhe me foto dhe skema.

----------

